# slingshots.ws- Cocobolo mora cortez



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

From Nicaragua broad cut - compare with great master's work




























Aslo got some painted slingshots for fun.










Got some free bonus (elastic and pouch) from Slingshots.ws. *gracias! * *señor*


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

very nice cant wait for mine


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

you will get yours very soon my friend
please contact me for any question









mckee said:


> very nice cant wait for mine


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

You are a Excellent Customer









erlkonig said:


> From Nicaragua broad cut - compare with great master's work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice Work ! Richard.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Tried this in the morning. first time 1 out of 10 accurate enough compare to chinese tube and flat band type slingshots!










3/8" bb at 10 meters



















slingshot.ws catty in my humble collections


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

U got alot of cattys


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Woo what a great collection










erlkonig said:


> Tried this in the morning. first time 1 out of 10 accurate enough compare to chinese tube and flat band type slingshots!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

